

Broad Peak New Route: Iranian Climbers' Complicated Descent - arash_milani
http://altitudepakistan.blogspot.nl/2013/07/broad-peak-new-route-iranian-climbers.html

======
sallar
UPDATE-8 (22-07-13): 0400hrs PST Kooh News reports that the committee
coordinating rescue attempts from Iran, says that although ATP believes the
climbers are no more alive, the rescue operation will be abandoned only after
discussion with climbers present on ground.

Currently, Afshin Saadi, with a porter, is in C3, whereas Ramin Shojaei is at
K2 Base Camp.

------
samad_koushan
There is still hope. we believe they are still alive and need help.

------
sallar
There is still hope. And we need support. Please help our brothers.

------
paradiseall
Why don't you guys directly get in contact with the press?!

------
arash_milani
We believe still there's hope and we can do something or at-least there is
some people out there that can call for more and urgent help on this. Please
help to spread the word.

------
sadaf
we just can pray but you can help them. so plz help them plz help us.

------
payan
there is still hope , don't give up please

------
myvahid
We are here to help our brothers with banned media in iran

------
Bl4ck_Typh00n
#Support

------
Bl4ck_Typh00n
Voted.

------
zeuseee
please ... #IranianClimbers #BroadPeak

------
arash_milani
We have this in FAQ that if it goes on TV do not post it here.I, as a hacker,
as a part of this community, am requesting for any kind of help that you may
be able to get for these three young man. We Iranian users were desperately
trying to raise awareness of media by tweeting with #IranianClimbers hash tag
but it seems media is ignoring these 3 climbers. Do you know anyone that could
help? please let us know. Thank you!

